# Big SV Eye Round (Along with SV Prime Rib Re-heat)



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2021)

*Big SV Eye Round *(Along with Prime Rib Re-heat)​



So we finally got some Eye Rounds below $6 a pound!!!
I got two of them, at about 8 pounds each.
This one was 8.02 lbs  @ $2.49 a pound.
So I bagged it along with a pack of “Lipton Mushroom/Onion Soup Dry Mix”.
I put that in my Sous Vide Supreme, set @ 132°, along with 3 small slices of frozen leftover Prime Rib, for Supper.
After 4 hours @ 132° I removed the Prime Rib slices from the SV.
We added some Mashed Taters with Butter, and some Broccoli for the first night’s Supper.
When I removed the Prime Rib from the SV, that dropped the Water Temp from 132° down to 104°, but it only took it 12 minutes to get it back up to 134.7°, and another 3 minutes to level off at 132° again.
Then the next day, at the end of 30 hours, I removed the Big Old Eye Round from the Hot Tub, and put it in a big bowl of Ice Water, and into the fridge.
Then the Next day, I cut it in half & put the Eye Round in the freezer for 3 hours.
Then onto the slicer & sliced the whole thing up for Supper & many, many Beef Sammies to come.
I made some Steak Fries in my since Semi-Retired #360 Air Fryer, and whipped up an Awesome Oversized, 3 slice Hot Roast Beef Sammy with Gravy, and Gravy on the Fries.
I’ll be posting some of these Sammies in the near future, but that’s it for now, including the Ton of Pics below.

Hope You all enjoy this one—I sure Did,

Bear


One Big Giant Beef Eye Round, of 8.02 pounds  $2.49 per pound!!







Mistake says "11.02 lb"---Actually is "8.02 lb"  @$2.49 per pound---Equals ----> $19.97:






Ready for My Sous Vide Supreme:






Also heating up a little Leftover Prime Rib from December:






After 4 hours in the 132° Bath, I removed the Prime Rib for Supper, and left the Eye Round in the SV for tomorrow's completion:






Next day, after 30 hours @ 132°, I removed the Eye Round & dropped it in a big bowl of Ice Water to cool fast:






Next Day, I cut it in half & put it in the Freezer for 3 hours for better slicing:






Close Look at this Beautiful Tender Meat:






Starting to slice it up:






All Sliced Up:






Closer Look:






Had to put meat in Bags & put in Freezer for a few hours, before sealing, to keep juices away from the sealing strip:






Some Fries for My Supper:






Building My First Sammy----One slice of Bread, some Gravy, & some Meat:






Another slice of Bread, More Gravy, and More Meat:






More Gravy, a third slice of Bread, and More Meat:






Finish with Gravy on Top, and Fries with Gravy on the Fries:






Close-up of Bear's First Eye Round Supper:   More Sammies coming in Near Future, from a Ton of Leftovers!!!


----------



## jmusser (Apr 28, 2021)

Dang Bear! That final plating looks absolutely mouth watering. Gravy drenched everything has me drooling! Nice deal on a chunk o beef for sure.  LIKE


----------



## gary s (Apr 28, 2021)

Now "Thats" a Sandwich  Nice !!

Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 28, 2021)

Nice ! Good points in the write up too .


----------



## BigW. (Apr 28, 2021)

Triple decker sandwich?  I like your style.


----------



## xray (Apr 28, 2021)

Love it Bear! The fries are the perfect side for a roast beef sandwich covered in gravy.

When I get a little more freezer space, I need to slice up an EOR for some roast beef to keep on hand.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 28, 2021)

Looks excellant  Bear.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 28, 2021)

Great stuff Bear!  Waiting for the EOR sale here.  i feel its coming soon.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 28, 2021)

Hell yeah! That looks awesome. Love the gravy and fries on the side!


----------



## nchapelheel (Apr 28, 2021)

Love it. Looks really good and I am jealous. I looked at a whole eye round 2 days ago at Sams. Wife said no,
we have to empty the freezer first.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2021)

jmusser said:


> Dang Bear! That final plating looks absolutely mouth watering. Gravy drenched everything has me drooling! Nice deal on a chunk o beef for sure.  LIKE




Thank You Jarod!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




gary s said:


> Now "Thats" a Sandwich  Nice !!
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Nice ! Good points in the write up too .



Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




BigW. said:


> Triple decker sandwich?  I like your style.



Thank You BigW !!
I knew you'd like that 3 Story!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2021)

xray said:


> Love it Bear! The fries are the perfect side for a roast beef sandwich covered in gravy.
> 
> When I get a little more freezer space, I need to slice up an EOR for some roast beef to keep on hand.




Thank You Xray!!
I was watching for many weeks, and EOR was always between $4.99 and $6.99.
Luckily I caught it @ $2.49, so I bought 2 of them----This one was 8.02 pounds, and the other one I put in my Freezer is 7.56 pounds.
I've also been watching Chuckies, but they seem to be stuck above $6 too.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Looks excellant  Bear.




Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm a little late to the party, but that looks great John.  Perfectly cooked, and you can tell its tender from the pictures.  Great plated shot, and love fries with gravy!  Great job.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Great stuff Bear!  Waiting for the EOR sale here.  i feel its coming soon.




Thank You Sandy!!
Appreciate that !!
Yeah, you gotta pay attention---This Great sale only lasted 5 days---Then right back to over $6 again!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell yeah! That looks awesome. Love the gravy and fries on the side!




Thank You John!!
Fries are a must with Hot Roast Beef & Gravy.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2021)

nchapelheel said:


> Love it. Looks really good and I am jealous. I looked at a whole eye round 2 days ago at Sams. Wife said no,
> we have to empty the freezer first.




Thank You Heel !!
Appreciate That!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but that looks great John.  Perfectly cooked, and you can tell its tender from the pictures.  Great plated shot, and love fries with gravy!  Great job.




Thank You Mike!!
Better Late than Never.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2021)

Hamdrew
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (May 1, 2021)

Man that looks good Bear! Was that homemade gravy? It really adds to that sandwich.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Man that looks good Bear! Was that homemade gravy? It really adds to that sandwich.



Thank You Steve!!
Mrs Bear uses McCormick's Brown Gravy Mix, but I save the juices for her to use instead of just adding plain water. I love that Brown Gravy..
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2021)

kruizer
 ---


 cornman
 ---

Thank You for the Likes, Guys.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2021)

Johnny Ray
 ---Thank You for the Like, Johnny.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 2, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> a pack of “Lipton Mushroom/Onion Soup Dry Mix”.



Nice deal on the eye of round !
  The outside layer/crust is that from the dry soup mix. Looks great and i bet good flavor
and so does your final picture but not the final plate i bet

David


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Nice deal on the eye of round !
> The outside layer/crust is that from the dry soup mix. Looks great and i bet good flavor
> and so does your final picture but not the final plate i bet
> 
> David




Thank You David!!
Yup, that "Mushroom/Onion" Dry mix adds Great Flavor, but I like the "Beefy Onion" Mix even Better. Chopsaw Tipped Me off to both of them, and I've been using them on Any Beef I SV, ever since.
You're right, a lot more Sammies like that came forward, and I still have a Pack or Two in my Freezer.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 3, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> but I like the "Beefy Onion" Mix even Better


Bear: is the Beefy Onion an actual package or a couple that you mix together. I don't think I have ever saw that one in store

David


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Bear: is the Beefy Onion an actual package or a couple that you mix together. I don't think I have ever saw that one in store
> 
> David




Package of Dry Mix.
I get them from Walmart:






Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 4, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Package of Dry Mix.
> I get them from Walmart:


Thank you kind sir, off to Walmart on Thursday. Will look and see if we carry that item in Canada

David


----------

